# Proper way to install Peavey handle??



## smithie55 (Apr 26, 2006)

I have never replaced the handle in a Peavey before. 
So I was wondering if any one out there would be willing
to lend some assistance.
I have the complete head.
I'm not sure how you set the nose piece, whether you drive it in
our use something to secure it in place?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## clearance (Apr 26, 2006)

You just drive it in if it goes in till it stops, make sure the grain is lined up properly in relation to the hook. I had to shave and screw around with mine, you dont want the end to bottom out and not let the shaft become tight against the reciever. Measure this distance and widths before you pound it in.


----------



## smithie55 (Apr 27, 2006)

What about the metal point, do you just drive it in or do you use something else to secure it once you drive it in, the old handle looked like they had used some type cement or liquid nails or something of that nature?
Also on the receiver there is a small hole that allows for a pin/nail to go into the wood.
I've done alot of handles in cutting tools but never this type and I want to get it right the first time because they don't give those handles away. 
Thanks


----------



## clearance (Apr 27, 2006)

The wood will have a hole in it for the metal point, sorry I didn't explain that. The handle will fit in the reciever then the point can be pounded into the handle, securing the handle to the reciever by spreading, hard to explain over the internet. It takes some measuring and sizing to make it work, the hole must be there to pin it, mine doesn't have one. I think the replacement handle i got was like $40.


----------



## smithie55 (Apr 27, 2006)

I understand about trying to explain something over the internet.
Got the install in my head now.
This one is an old Oshkosh that I bought off ebay.
Thanks Clearance


----------

